# Seeking Game or Players in Misawa



## The Purple Dragon (Mar 7, 2002)

Hello all,

     Simply put I am a gamer who is willing to DM but would rather play as a character in the Misawa Air Base Area of northern Japan.  Anyone with information on games I can get into or players seeking a game please feel free to contact me.

thepurpledragons@hotmail.com


----------



## GunnTharr (Mar 28, 2002)

*USAF!*

Any chance you will be rotating to northern California anytime soon?  I am getting ready to PCS to Beale AFB this summer.
Security Forces!


----------

